# There and Back Again



## Crimson Threnody (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, suffice to say, I had joined awhile ago but I never really acted on the registration as my life became a whirlwind.

Now, I am back once again and ready to participate in any way I can and help those who desire it - yet your opinions on my own attempts will not go unappreciated. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mithras (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi there, I just joined today.


----------



## Tiamat (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi there, and welcome back!  Glad everything's calmed down enough that you could come back.


----------



## ash somers (Jul 21, 2008)

hi crimson, better luck this time


----------



## Sam (Jul 21, 2008)

Welcome back.


----------



## No Brakes (Jul 21, 2008)

Welcome back!


----------



## The girl left behind... (Jul 21, 2008)

welcome back.


----------



## The Prodigy (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice to have you, welcome back.


----------



## Shinn (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey there Crimson and welcome back


----------



## farthest (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome.


----------

